# Pulled



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

We pulled Kaden on Saturday from the Clemson KC show, and decided to go with a handler. its just the classic one step forward and 2 back with him, I grow coat, I ruin it, I grow ears, he chews them off ect ect, and Im going to let the pros handle this one. Ive entered him in 12 shows, and pulled from all but 2 so thats at least 250 in entry fees that I pretty much just wasted :doh:

also, I never thought about it until it happened, but we do not have a flight of stairs, and have always been booked into a downstairs hotel room. Kaden did not want to go up at first, and then charged up them, tripped and scraped his feet (poor guy) so we are going to find some bleachers for him to practice walking on.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Frosty, why'd you pull him this time? I hope your not breaking majors and earning enemies out there! Those people take that seriously, I know from experience!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

- poodlepal- His breeder suggested that we pull,there were a few reasons. the venue sucked this year. It was colder inside than out. We checked with the other handlers, but there were only two other dogs entered, so no points were lost. 
In addition, my good Kenchiis were nabbed, right out of my box while I took Kade to potty.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> In addition, my good Kenchiis were nabbed, right out of my box while I took Kade to potty.


OH THAT SUCKS!!!!! I'm so sorry that happened to you! I really, really hate it when people put their hands on things that do not belong to them - and then when they TAKE those things it really frosts my cookies!! I just have faith that someday, somewhere, in some way - the thieves will get what's coming to them! :angry:


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

I lost my kenchiis at a show as well!!!!!!!! Sucks big time


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, boy! So sorry to hear about all the troubles you are having. I hope going with a handler helps get you all back on track. Good luck.

I always have a hard time dealing with the fact that someone would steal from me. You know the old saying: What goes around; comes around!
_


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, It Sucks because we are all adults right? and I was gone for no more than 10 minutes, but oh well, Ill have to put some money to the side and get a new set. In the meantime Kaden is being sent out as soon as I can get him with the handler.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG, gone on a potty break and sombody goes though your stuff. I'm sorry to hear that. Holy cow I would have gone crazy LoL. 

What was the venue if you don't mind me asking?? I want to avoid that one if it's colder inside then out. We have one like that near here, it's in Pensocola - ugh, truely an awful show site. I only go for the shopping since it's only 45 minutes from the house and our kennel club's show is on Thurday and Friday that week we don't get many vendors while PDFA gets more. It's always sooooooooooooooooooooo cold though and ughred clay. I don't envy anyone with a white dog on that site!! I won't even show my red or black dogs on that if I can help it.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> -
> In addition, my good Kenchiis were nabbed, right out of my box while I took Kade to potty.


OMG Im sorry your shears where taken !


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd want to murder someone if they took my shears. They aren't cheap and what are you going to do without them? What is wrong with people?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah thats a pisser! The nerve of some people!! 

That's really bad when something like this, shows what kind of people are beside you with the "same goal"hwell:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> Yeah thats a pisser! The nerve of some people!!
> 
> That's really bad when something like this, shows what kind of people are beside you with the "same goal"hwell:


I've heard many stories of people sabatoging others at shows. Where is the spirit of good showmanship? I mean it's a dog show, so good grief you aren't even winning money (not that it makes it right to cheat).


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

The Venue was the T. Ed Garrison arena in anderson SC 

It was cold unless you were under the heaters. 


I have heard of sabotaging others dogs and such, but If its just me and Kaden, I dont even bring a crate, I just walk him with me, from now on, ill be taking my shears and brushes with me too!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The only time I've ever seen or heard of any real sabotaging has been in terriers. Apparenly it's a no no to allow somebody else to groom your terrier because they might just strip something that you needed and it might just be the head and that takes forever to grow back out. True story, happened to a dog I showed before I got him and the poor girl was a junior handler and her and her mom were just starting out and one of the big names in cairn terriers offered to help them and teach becca and then turned around and did that to her  Becca won anyway which was super funny... 

On the flip side a good friend of mine who has standard sch.'s frequently grooms the competition's dog's. Her thinking is it's no big win for her if the dog she beat looked like crap so she's always willing to help out, even if she gets beaten in the process. Wish more people were like that!

I will be putting anderson SC on the list of no goes I guess. I can usually occupy myself further south though and have never been up there. I only venture north for specialties or chasing a particular judge (funny story there too, the damned fellow DIED before I could ever show to him again and dang he gave my bitch a group!)
I miss showing soooo much!!! I can't wait till March !!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think that's sabotage, it's theft and I would've reported it. Kenchii's start at a couple hundred dollars, right? I've heard it happens a lot at grooming conventions too. They've even been stolen from the Kenchii booth.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Harley- This particular pair was $260, and Its not like i Only used them on Kaden, I used themm for client dogs as well, so its a double bummer. 

I did ask the 3 different superentendent type tables (well, the people at the tables) if they had been turned in or anything


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> They've even been stolen from the Kenchii booth.


LoL, SORRY thats not funny but it kind of made me laugh. Some people have real nerve! That's sad though. Wish I could just happen upon a pair of high dollar shears like those for free, not willing to steal them though.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> Harley- This particular pair was $260, and Its not like i Only used them on Kaden, I used themm for client dogs as well, so its a double bummer.
> 
> I did ask the 3 different superentendent type tables (well, the people at the tables) if they had been turned in or anything


That is just incomprehensible to me. I've never stolen anything in my life. What is wrong w/ people?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> What is wrong w/ people?


We live in an instant gratification, entitlement society. Some people just feel that they're entitled to things so they think it's OK to just "take"... 

I also have never taken anything that didn't belong to me (when I was 6 years old, I wanted a pack of gum from a store but my mom said no - I decided I would just "take" a pack from the huge store display - they'd never miss it... The INSTANT that thought crossed my mind, I could feel myself getting hot and blushing and I knew there was NO WAY I could take that .25 pack of gum - and I was SIX!!!) Today, there are adult humans who can take a $260 piece a equipment from another human being and not feel an ounce of remorse - it's horrible...


----------

